# My quick and dirty band tying jig



## brucered

After seeing many others using jigs, I had a look in my shop to see what I could come up with. These things were all on hand, so I decided to try my hand at making a jig.

I'm sure there are much more complex and better configurations, but this one seemed to do the job and can break down for storage.

A piece of 2x4, a couple clamps and some copper pipe that I cut. I'll see how this goes before upgrading or making modifications. Right off the bat, I realized the clamps are quite big but do have decent holding power and I didn't need to modify them. I also need to deburr the ends of the pipe to make them ultra smooth. The bands were already attached to the frame but it still managed to work.

Next I'll try using the string and constrictor knog method....but I need to order some pouches as I don't have any on hand.


----------



## flipgun

Nice! Q&D with stuff on hand = Free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Clever simplicity ... good thinkin' *


----------



## leon13

Thats a good solution 
Cheers


----------



## alfshooter

:king: :thumbsup:


----------



## brucered

Thanks guys.

I'm going to drill another hole to allow for wider pull and hopefully be able to do both sides of the band at once...if it doesn't work, I'll rework it so it does.

Two months ago I had no idea wood, composite and natural slingshots still existed, let alone they had forums for them. Now I'm on here regularly, researching, building stuff and having a blast.

Thanks for all the fun, help and encouragement.


----------



## BAT

Simple and clean!!! Thanks for sharing, I like it a lot!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Simplicity rules. The only thing I'd do when I make one like this (thank you for the great idea!!) is to make the pipe higher so my wrap would be easier, the 2x4 seems like it would get in the way a little, at least the way I wrap.

Also, since I shoot two different lengths of pouch (one for larger, one for smaller ammo), I would make a second hole for one pipe. Let me back up a bit. (back up beeper is on).

I would use two, six inch long 3/8" or 7/16" steel bolts instead of the pipe...secured with a washer and nut on the top side and a washer on the back side too so I could really tighten them up well without damaging the wood.

Also, to make the jig usable for 2 sizes of pouch, I would have made two holes for one of the bolts...that way I could use it for both sizes of pouch I use. Since most folks only use one size pouch, it's a moot point for most here. Otherwise your design is just fine and for the one size fits all pouch, it's perfect.

A side note on rubber...

I see you use Alliance bands for tieing...so do I. I use Aliance large bands for my slingshots as well as TBG and I use all broken band fragments that are long enough to cut into ties. My wife throws away her kitchen rubber gloves when they get holes, I cut those up for both bands (light bands and they stretch 350% for smallish ammo) and they are good for ties. The fingers are just the right length to cut into ties as well. Waste not want not. Believe it or not some rubber gloves (not talking surgival gloves although they are good if doubled up) are not bad for elastic...not as good as TB but they do work. 350% stretch isn't particularly good but it's not too bad either.


----------



## brucered

Great ideas Chuck.

I'm guessing this won't be myblasf band tying jig, so the suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Nice! Looks like a great design to me.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Clever simplicity ... good thinkin' *


Thats the truth!


----------



## csquared

Super clever. That will be on my agenda to build.


----------



## brucered

I added a third hole on each side, to allow for more configurations and enough space to tie both sides without removing the bands.










Here is how I plan on using. For the pics I used leather scrap for the pouch and didn't take note of which side I was going in and out on the pouch.....but all you guys/gals know this stuff anyway. I'm just posting to amuse myself here.

The two main things I like about it...free with stuff I had and it breaks down for storage or transport. If I can get the 2x4 to break/fold in 1/2 and then latch together and strong enough to allow tying, I'll be even more giddy with it.

Clamp on one side with pouch & band:









Clamp on second side:









Pull until tight, even and high enough to start tying. There is enough tension against the pipe and clamps to not need a brace to keep it elevated in place:









Tie:









Release and cut excess:


----------



## flipgun

Cut the 2X4 in half. Bevel the 2 bottom edges and install a cabinet hinge on the back. The tension from the rubber on the front side will pull against it and make it stable.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I like your ingenuity brucered. I shoot strictly tubes, had to come up with something to not stretch much , but simply hold a pouch or loop in place while I tie over a cuff.*

*For that, I found that one of the $4 'Helping Hand' thingies from Harbor Fright works well enough for my needs.*

*I ditched the magnifier and subbed small hex nuts & washers for the wing nuts for wrench torque on the ball joints. Then I used 1745 cuffs to negate those nasty little teeth in the alligator clips. (For awhile, I used 2040 cuffs but 1745 has a thicker wall). There's a small amount of adjustment available but it's obviously not a universal tying fixture. I may drill for a small wooden base for added stability. *


----------

